# Flourescent lights and 12V



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Are there any fairly inexpensive 12V Fluorescent lights available? 
I need lots of light sometimes.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Use a 12vdc to 120 V AC Inverter, then use standard 120 v fluorescent lighting.

One example http://www.theinverterstore.com/120-watt-power-inverter-cup-size.html


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually I'm not sure if it's even possible (definitely not easy) to run fluorescents with direct current. I'm pretty sure you're going to need an inverter.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

How about LED lights? Fairly inexpensive on ebay. I have some that screw into a regular socket at my hunting camp, very bright.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The answer is YES.....But what are you trying to do?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes there is 12 volt flourecent lights that can be bought however they do use quite a bit of power. Might want to look at marinebeam.com. I had flouros on my cat but switched to the LED lights and it makes me feel much better knowing that I am only pulling 1.5 amps/hr when you are offshore. 

My personal opinion is if you can switch it to LED it needs to be LED on a boat. 

http://store.marinebeam.com/led-fluorescent.html

On thing to note is if you currently have flourescent lights on the boat you will need to pull out the ballast to make these work.


----------

